# sudden lethargy and death!



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

Why would a 6 month old hedgehog have sudden lethargy and restlessness and death. This all happened in the same day...  he was a great eater. He was a little fat when he died but when he was weighted 2 months ago he was a good weight and could completely roll up. I have never had a problem with my hedgies being obese before. All my other hedgies are good and responsive and acting normal, even the one closest to his cage...??? And suggestions/insight?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm far from anything resembling a health expert, but the symptoms sound too vague to be able to suggest particular things that it might've been...Have you looked into getting a necropsy done to see if you can find out the cause? I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

It happened last night so I have to wait til Monday to see if I can get a necropsy done. I have him in the fridge  I am just worried about my other hedgies now... I am cleaning everyone's cage and giving everyone revolution in case it was mites or parasites or something. I didn't see any on him but you never know...


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I've never heard of a hedgehog passing away from mites, so I dont think thats what caused it. From the symptoms your'e talking about, sounds like he tried to hibernate. Thats the only reason I think a hedgehog would go into sudden lethargy. Was there a sudden drop in the ambient temperature?


----------



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

The temperature in my room was 74F at the time b/c I checked when I saw him not ok.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I am also unsure of what could of caused this sudden death but just wanted to say how sorry I am for you loss. Such a young hedgie...hopefully you are able to find out what happenend.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Was there any diarrhea leading up to this? How was his appetite? It may have been hypoglycemia, it happens sometimes with hedgies, or an internal infection of some sort.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know what could've been it either but I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

I did not notice any diarrhea leading up to it but it did look like he had some when I picked him up when I noticed him not right. His appetite was always good...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

To have mites or parasites severe enough to cause death, you would have seen some very obvious symptoms so IMO it's not that. I also would not treat the others with Revolution until you make certain nobody else is sick or getting sick. Although Revolution is considered safe, it is processed through the liver and better to avoid it right now until you are certain there is no illness starting. 

Hopefully the necropsy will give you some answers but until you find out, I'd be counting kibble, weighing daily and keeping a close watch on the others. 

I'm sorry for your loss. It is hard to loose one so young.


----------

